# To Anyone On Celexa



## XJ6Jaguar1985 (Aug 4, 2007)

Hello,I was perscribed Celexa about two days ago for my anxiety along with Nexium for my heartburn. I know some of the side effects of Celexa include diarrhea and constipation, however I am taking Benefiber in conjunction with the Celexa and my bowel movements are solid. But ALWAYS feel like I have to go even though nothing comes out sometimes. I was wondering if anyone else experienced this when they first started Celexa and if it went away or not or even if their bowel movements became regular over time. Thanks!


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

Sorry I havent tried celexa. but with any anti d you need to give it time for the side effects to go away, generally it takes a few weeks. Please be aware of that, so many people stop taking them to soon because they arent educated about it. It also takes a good 6 weeks to feel any positive effects. check www.crazymeds.org for info on celexa, there are messge boards as well that you may find answers on.


----------

